# Available for Hamburg 2/25 or local meet/pickup



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Sellers Name and location - Craig Breon (cbreon)
References upon request

Species - O. Pumilio 'El Dorado'
Line/Origin - 2008 SNDF (parents purchased from Philsuma 6/11)
Code -
Age - 4-5 months oow
Quantity - multiple
Price - $80
Group Prices - 2 or more $75
Preferred Payment Method - cash/papyal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup, will deliver to Hamburg Show 2/25

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/cbreon321/standard_eldorado_1.jpg

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/cbreon321/DSCN0685.jpg

Species - O. Pumilio 'Spotted El Dorado'
Line/Origin - 2008 SNDF (parents purchased from Philsuma 6/11)
Age - 5-7 months oow
Quantity - multiple
Price - $100
Group Prices - 2 or more $90
Preferred Payment Method - cash/papyal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup, will deliver to Hamburg Show 2/25

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/cbreon321/spotted_eldorado_juvi.jpg

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/cbreon321/spotted_eldorado_adult.jpg

Species - O. Pumilio 'San Christobal'
Line/Origin - 2011 SNDF
Age - adult
Quantity - 1.1
Price - $275
Group Prices - n/a
Preferred Payment Method - cash/papyal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup, will deliver to Hamburg Show 2/25

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/cbreon321/San_Cristobal.jpg

Species - O. Pumilio 'Orange Bastimentos'
Line/Origin - unknown
Age - ~14 months
Quantity - 0.1 female
Price - $100
Group Prices - n/a
Preferred Payment Method - cash/papyal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup, will deliver to Hamburg Show 2/25

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/cbreon321/basti_1.jpg

Species - O. Pumilio Cauchero'
Line/Origin - 2008 SNDF (parents purchased from Philsuma 6/11)
Code -
Age - 1-2 months oow
Quantity - multiple
Price - $100
Group Prices - 2 or more $90
Preferred Payment Method - cash/papyal
Shipping Rates & information - not ready yet

The cauchero are not ready yet but will be by april or may, please let me know if you are interested. Thanks

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/cbreon321/caucherojuvi.jpg


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

pm sent on pums


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry guys, pictures posted,thanks--Craig

Spotted Eldorado juvi








Spotted Eldorado adult








Cauchero








San Cristobal








Orange Bastimentos female








Standard eldorado juvi








Standard Eldorado adult


----------

